# Lulu's Show Debut



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My husband & I spend this past weekend in W. Springfield Mass at Lulu's first set of shows. I'm just going to say she did as best as she could have done w/o gaining any points toward her CH. LOL She is only 7mo old but she took reserve winners bitch all three days she showed. She almost got it the last day as the judge had a hard time deciding between her & the one who did get the 2 points to be had that day. I was still super happy with how she did....she definitely made me proud...and made me really excited about continuing to show her. 

Anyway, I just wanted to share some photos from our weekend that my hubby took. Hope you enjoy them! Oh & please excuse my expression or lack of. I was a bit nervous & focused on what I was doing. It was my first time in the ring too so.... haha

Friday...






































Saturday...




















(chillin in the motel room haha)










Sunday...





























(getting our show pic--as it was her first weekend hehe)










Lulu & her set of ribbons from her first weekend...


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

She is adorable! Congrats on making it thru your 1st show, and good luck in the future!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting pictures, I always love seeing show pics. You should be so proud of her, she did great!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!! A perfect cream girl. I see more ribbons (and points) in that girl's future!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats Lulu! You did great, and Heather too!! :hello1:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

nice pic's looks like you had fun


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so lovely, Heather. Congrats to you and Lulu for doing such a great job.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful little girl. So glad she did well.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Lulu!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Well done Lulu, she is beautiful.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats! Great job on your first show


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats heather and lulu


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

She is soo adorable. congrats on your ribbons. you should frame them since they are from your first show. like people who own a business frame their first dollar.  

awesome


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yay Heather and LuLu!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shes gorgeous! Well done Heather! V Proud of you! Got Rosies Debut this weekend. Have the funniest feelign it wont be as successful as yours! lol

Just have to add i love the Chocolate tricolour in the third photo!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Heather she is so beautiful! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

what a beautiful girl you must be very proud CONGRATULATIONS x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I'm so excited to get back out. Granted she may not always do well but it was a great first weekend for sure. 

Good luck with Rosie...I bet she'll do well.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures Heather!!! She is a gorgeous pup!! Im glad you enjoyed it...Im sure just getting away with hubby was worth it  Congrats on your wins:hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! I am impressed! Great job to the both of you! What great motivation to get back out there. Such great news! I don't think you can get much cuter than her either!


----------



## zax_lara (Oct 9, 2011)

:hello1: congratulations to you & Lulu. she is such a beautiful pup!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

How precious! Very cool to see the show pics. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone again.  I was originally going to wait to do another show until spring (we don't have any shows relatively close until May/June) but I'm really thinking of entering her in a show in Jan in Mass...just can't wait to show again!

Kristy, you are 100% right!! We have never been away for that long before, EVER! So that alone was great! Especially since the show was a very small part of our weekend. We had a great time catching up on some R&R. He even enjoyed the show & it was great to see him gain a bit of respect for the reasoning why I got Lulu to begin with if you kwim! He really got into it & was chatting with the other Chi exhibitors as well. Just a great time all around!!


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Aha! Got the show bug for sure! You should be proud, winner's bitch first time out? She looks like she loves to show, got the spark. Good luck!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful Lulu!
Great photos!
Way to go Heather!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool! Where in MA is the January show?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again guys!  

Jan show is in Fitchburg...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Sooo excited, happy and proud of you Heather.!!!  She looks so great oh my gosh is she ever darling.
I LOVE that pic of her in the motel room. That girls got such an adorable face and personality shining through. 
You and kristi are making me interested in this even though i never was before. hmmmmm....


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it! You two did great together and the pic's are wonderful


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It is very addicting Cheryl! Haha I'm excited to see how she does out of the 6-9m puppy class. Or in another show period. Its great being with like minded people...I think that is the best part.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Came back to take a second look!  Pure awesomeness!!! :thumbright:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what as
beautiful little girl she is you looked great showing her i say you both are winners congrats


----------

